# Am I wrong? Needing some outside veiws/advice/opinions on getting along with someone.



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd look into this 
Round Bale HaySaver Net - Natural Horse World
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh wow I didn't even know that was a thing but thanks that is definitely something I will be looking into.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Sometimes it's just easier to find a solution that works for everyone than try to fix a crazy. 
You're welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I definitely like the slow feed net -- it hugely reduces any waste of hay. All of the horses that I manage at my facility have slow feeders and just about every last scrap of our hay goes into the horses' mouths, not under their feet or in the mud. It's a wonderful, beautiful thing. ^_^

There are also other styles of round bale containment that perhaps would not be as likely to rub off mane:

Horse Feeders | Horse Hay Feeders | Round Bale Feeders

Horse Bale Feeder - Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your patience is laudable. I'd be fuming. my guess is that this is just a prelude to the problems she'll have . saying to not put the horse in with the other geldings based on him being scared of the goats is silly. he'd be scared for 5 minutes, then bored. she is on her way to a world of trouble if she lets that little speedbump become a logjam!


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

I am going to talk to the other horse owners that board in the pasture with me and show them some of the other options for saving hay that were brought up in this thread with hay being $80 a bale where I live we need to come up something for everyone to be happy while saving hay. I really like the slow feeding net personally but at this point I am happy with whatever makes everyone happy so we can save the hay and some money.

BTW Tiny I totally agree with you!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

tiffrmcoy said:


> My BO response to this is "You all just need to work it out among yourselves."


 
No. It is the BO's job, as the BO to work this out in order to keep his business afloat. It is the BO's property, so that BO decides what equipment is stored where. 

I suggest to have the BO organise a meeting for everybody - call it a general meeting to air out any issues and make sure BO and Nancy are there. Once all are in attendance discuss the issue of the hay ring and make sure everybody speaks up.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

My only argument against the net is if ant of the horses are shod they might, as the net empties, get the heel of a shoe caught.

The plastic feeder only allows for four horses to feed the last one looke by far the best.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Foxhunter said:


> My only argument against the net is if ant of the horses are shod they might, as the net empties, get the heel of a shoe caught.
> 
> The plastic feeder only allows for four horses to feed the last one looke by far the best.


Yes, the issue of shod horses is worth keeping in mind with those nets, so you will still need some sort of ring or containment around the bale to prevent the horses from pawing at it. Our slow feeders are inside mangers that are high enough that the horses cannot paw.

The hay hut (plastic feeder) actually has two openings or "windows" on all four of its sides, which allows for up to eight horses to eat from it at once.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree with the meeting. Who paid for the existing feeder and who will pay for the new one? Certainly not fair for the rest of you to have to buy something new just because of one person who could buy a slinky for her horse and be done with it. She sounds like a PIA. I also would have lost patience with this a long time ago and one of us would probably be gone from there by now as I would have gone up one side and down the other with her.


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

I love the idea of the meeting too but I don't see that happening sadly.

Last year (before Nancy) all the horse owners that had horses in the pasture (including myself) all chipped in money to purchase the existing ring. 

This morning after purchasing more hay my husband put the hay ring back over the hay and chained the ring to the wall in the walk in shed. The other 2 boarders/horse owners seemed to like that. They did not like the idea of purchasing something new just to make someone else happy. Which I see were they're coming from I too share their frustration with this unnecessary situation. Nancy hasn't said anything to anyone about it so far and I know she's been out their already to see it so I guess that's the conclusion to this everyone seems to be happy with.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's not easy to solve this bc the BO has decided to step out of your argument. Not sure How you buy your hay, but you may have to either, buy/use square bales and feed your horse in her stall OR find another place to board. I would look at your contract to see particulars. If nothing can be changed, it's probably time to move. If you decide to move, don't make any issue of this with the BO. The BO has set this situation up to fail bc of not setting down groundrules resolving a feeding conflict, so the BO can deal with the loss of a boarder. The BO has already heard your complaint, so there is no need for any more explanation. PLEASE be businesslike about how your handle this bc it will serve you better than displaying emotions. DH rents two business suites in our small strip mall, and the rent and montery responsibilites for repairs are very clear cut. WE like our landlord bc he isn't fussy and leaves us alone. HE likes us bc we always pay. THIS is the definition of a well run rental facility.
Newbies with green horses usually get tired of it, so if you move the BO will be finding two new boarders, and that is hard to explain to a prospective new boarder, that 1/3 of your stalls are available.
Really, it is surprising that everyone is not using the turnout as just turnout without feed.


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh I have not gotten upset or angry with anyone, I have contained my emotions well (I think) but there are no stalls at by barn its all pasture board all the horses live outside 24/7 so that's why we buy round bales. We have talked about buying square bales and feeding them that way if things continue and nothing gets resolved.


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

I would be making her buy the next bale as she is the cause of the waste. 

I agree it is the BO's responsibility to enforce his rules and clarify what is expected. 

She sounds like an empowered idiot that may keep causing more grief the more the BO lets her get away with it. 

Hope you can work things out so barn life can return to being peaceful again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

You could feed the horses daily, instead of large amounts that are suppose to last. 

You could get a new slow feeder device that "Nacey's" horse cannot rub his mane out on. 

You could put the mares in the geldings pasture and geldings in the mares pasture so that her horse gets to be in the bigger pasture and let the gelding owners deal with her


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

...i would put my foot down and refuse to pay for any more than your fair share of the hay...and that Nancy lady is going to keep causing more and more problems btw. this is only the beginning...it will either continue as long a she is there or she will take her horse and leave to another farm...if all of you agree that nancy is being a problem i would have the meeting, make sure she is there and all of you guys give her an ultimatum...gently but firmly...make sure you all agree on what she has to do before you go ahead with it so that she knows where the lines are drawn so she can adhere to it... because she needs to have some "have tos" put into her head..the "shoulds" aint working...then again they never do...make sure the plan involves everyone doing the same thing and make it clear to her this is a cooperative situation and she is NOT entitled to special treatment..that is NOT fair, you all are paying the same amount of money that she is to use the same facilities...what is vital here is that you all do it and confront her as a group with equal weight...this way she realises the problem is with her and not with any one of you...but not be vicious or anything just firm and let her explain her side of things and if she wants to get a different hay ring tha doesnt rub off fur or whatever then you all are cool with that but she will need to foot the bill...etc. anything special for her cause she wants it, she got to provide..

my prediction is she might be very upset at this and maybe leave, cause she acts like a spoilt brat and that aint something you can fix overnight or sometimes even ever... but sometimes you got to be tough, the problems aint going away and she is the one making them, all of you are allowing her to ruin what sounded like a very nice culture on your farm before she entered the picture..


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Interested to see how this ended up...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

1) bad BO.. bad. 2) have all the other boarders go to the Boarding owner about nancy.
3) tell Nancy she owes everyone else Hay money, have everyone submit her a BILL.
4) Complain that a gelding is in with the mares , he could tease them and even mount them
causing an injury. Have all the other mare owners sign a complaint and turn it in. 
if you have 6 people complaining instead of 1 , do you think the BO would risk loosing that type of money ??


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

Christmas is coming up. Buy her a sleezy and duct tape it to her horse.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I have this one, works out well. (My boarder was concerned about mane rubbing). He still rubs his mane out- just on other things! But was worth a shot, and cheaper than most other rings. (Not my photo- that's a random internet photo)


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

I like your husband's idea, chain the ring. If she doesn't like it, she can go back to another pasture. Her only recourse would be to go to the BO who is staying out of it....sorry, my mean streak coming out....


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'd give her a few options. She picks one of them or I'd have to move. 1) Move her gelding to the gelding pasture because she's causing problems in this pasture, though this will just make it the gelding owners' problem. 2) Pay for the hay lost from the horses stomping it. You should not be responsible for paying for hay that she's wasting. 3) Get over herself and let things be the way they were with the ring.

I'd push for that barn meeting. If the barn owner is not willing to help mediate this to a certain degree then that says something about her. She needs to lay down the rules and stick with them. My guess is that Nancy will continue to be a pain in the butt as things progress. I know these kind of owners, and once one problem is solved then another crops up.


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

I know this is kind of old but just wanted to give a little update on how things are now and how we "resolved" it. I did manage to get a barn meeting together and that did not go so well one of the other boards who board in the same pasture got really really upset with Nancy (well we all did) because we found out that Nancy was putting MTG on all of the horses in the pasture. You know when horses are turned out they manage to just get themselves in trouble and they sometimes end up with little cuts and scrapes, well Nancy would put MTG on all those cuts and scrapes and that made all of us mad. This one boarder just got more upset than anyone else did and they got in to it pretty badly. Nancy believes MTG is the cure all for everything. Well Nancy ended moving to another place and things have been back normal at my place of boarding.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Oops, never mind the post below, I see it is resolved - didn't realize it was an older thread when I posted....glad she left!

Your BO sounds useless, this IS his job but since he doesn't care, call a meeting of all boarders.

Present Nancy with a budget for hay as it is with the ring and without. Tell her that everyone wants the ring except her and that she has three options, pay the difference (when she sees it in dollars and cents she might change her tune), move in with the geldings, or lose a part of her horse's mane on the hay net (maybe he's allergic to the MTG ).

Be VERY clear with her that none of you are going to foot the bill for extra hay due to her stupidity (but phrase it nicely). 

Also let her know that one of the boarders doesn't even have the money to pay for the extra hay so SHE needs to ante up her share until that boarder can pay.

I wouldn't let her squirm out of this as it is a precedent for future situations you'll all have to deal with.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that Nancy was gone. While I would appreciate someone doctoring up a wound that actually required attention if I couldn't make it I'd be mighty ticked off if I found someone poking and putting crud on my horse every time he had a scrape. Particularly another boarder. Some people just don't fit in at certain boarding facilities, and they aren't willing to work out their differences. I do wish that the barn owner would have helped in some way.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Glad you gave us an update as I was wondering how it all went down. Sometimes one person can cause an awful lot of trouble and drama. The BO should have taken her aside and laid down the law so the other boarders didn't have to become so involved. Glad it resolved itself in this way.


----------



## palomino347 (Dec 28, 2014)

I would make sure to talk to the barn owner about this if you haven't already. If she is making almost all of the boarders at your barn upset, then there definitely needs to be a change. 
I would be upset too!
If all of the boarders are upset, maybe she shouldn't be a boarder at your barn.


----------

